# how do these work for shark bait?



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Since I caught so many of these last time I was down, I'm planning on using them live for shark bait in September. Do they work? will they work? has anyone ever used live rays for bait? are there better options?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

YES. Dynamite baits.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught a lot of Bulls, Sandbars and a couple Hammerheads using Rays. I've usually used them dead but have had good luck in the bay's using live ones under balloons.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

funny thing about live rays, everything wants to eat them!

sharks, grouper and large jacks will eat small rays. 

one experience that sticks out to me was after spearing rays all afternoon and filling the kayak with them (I pulled the yak behind me as I swam and just loaded them up as I shot them) I unloaded my haul into the cooler on the beach and there was one lonely ray, about 10" across, alive, in the bottom where the water had filled up through the scuppers. I put it in a bucket with fresh sea water and cut up one of the larger rays into good size bait chunks. (we had several in the 30-50lb range and the live one was the only small ray). My wife insisted on using my 12/0 combo and she wanted the live ray "right there", as she pointed to a wave breaking just on the outside of the second bar. a spot that was only about 6-7ft deep when the rest of the bar was 10-12 and the trough was 15+. so I paddled baits out and dropped one good size chunk about 100yrds out in the trough, dropped her live ray in "the spot" about 120 or so yards then ran half a ray out about 450yrds.

I did this about an hour before sunset. just as the sky was turning orange the 12/0 started singing! she winched in a 7ft bull and all the other baits went untouched until we brought them in around midnight.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't keep them off my live bait rigs on the sound side, so I figured I can catch n keep them alive in my cooler with an aerator for the evening. I know sharks like blood, but they really like the electrical impulses emitted by a wounded fish.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

shupakabra said:


> Since I caught so many of these last time I was down, I'm planning on using them live for shark bait in September. Do they work? will they work? has anyone ever used live rays for bait? are there better options?


aka: "Shark Candy!"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They work great......also thanks fer the foot pic! hahaha


----------

